# basic aristo switch question



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm thinking of adding an aristo x-wide switch to my yard, and I've never used one before. Simple question--can the switch "motor"--the throw, the thing you flip to throw the points--be placed on either side, as with LGB switches?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

If I remember right you can, take a look at the bar and see if it has the same thing on each side. Holes etc.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, its pretty easy to do but better to do on the bench than on the ground. 

-Brian


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Or even leave it off and throw the points by hand.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Plus you can remove the Aristo motor and "throw" it away and attach an LGB one if you have problems. 

ha ha... 

seriously, I would suggest reading my site on the WR switches, they need some help before using them. 

http://www.elmassian.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=86&Itemid=96 

Regards, Greg


----------

